# Can You "convert" Standard Reese Wdh To Dual Cam?



## Jewels (Jan 17, 2011)

Good Morning. After looking for more than 2 years, I _think_ we have decided on buying a travel trailer:'08 Outback 25rss. Yay!! This is the first time we will be pulling a travel trailer as well as using a WDH. After doing a ton of research, the two hitches that we decided would best fit our needs (safety and afforability) was the Equil-i-zer and the Reese Dual Cam. Actually we were leaning towards the Equil-i-zer after someone told us how easy it is to hook and un hook. However, this particular travel trailer's original owner bought a Reese WDH which he is willling to include with the unit. He used the trailer all of about 4 or 5 times. The hitch looks brand new, but I don't think it's the Reese "Dual Cam" set up. I thought I read somewhere you can just add a couple parts and change the standard Reese WD Hitch to the dual cam system? Any experience and/or advice with this is appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Yes you can easily convert it to a dual cam set up but the exact parts required will depend on what the previous owner actually has. Can you get a photo of his set up?


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

Jewels said:


> Good Morning. After looking for more than 2 years, I _think_ we have decided on buying a travel trailer:'08 Outback 25rss. Yay!! This is the first time we will be pulling a travel trailer as well as using a WDH. After doing a ton of research, the two hitches that we decided would best fit our needs (safety and afforability) was the Equil-i-zer and the Reese Dual Cam. Actually we were leaning towards the Equil-i-zer after someone told us how easy it is to hook and un hook. However, this particular travel trailer's original owner bought a Reese WDH which he is willling to include with the unit. He used the trailer all of about 4 or 5 times. The hitch looks brand new, but I don't think it's the Reese "Dual Cam" set up. I thought I read somewhere you can just add a couple parts and change the standard Reese WD Hitch to the dual cam system? Any experience and/or advice with this is appreciated. Thank you!


You are correct that Reese WDH does not mean "Dual Cam." There are three grades of hitches from Reese:
- round bar
- trunnion bar
- and trunnion bar with Dual Cam HP sway control

I originally had a knock-off equalizer hitch (made by a Canadian company that was recalled for safety... or so they said, turns out they'd been sued by Equal-i-zer and were forced into cancelling this product line), and then I bought the Reese Dual Cam HP system, used off an Outbacker no less!.

I'd have to say... they were both equally easy to install and are equally easy to hook up! I haven't towed as much as some others around these parts, but a fair bit and through all kinds of weather (even snowy streets in early spring) and I really like my Reese setup and would recommend it to anyone.

Greg


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

If your hitch bars have a "hook" in them where the chains attach, adding a dual cam sway control is straightforward. The dual cam sway control is sold seperately with everything you need. If your bars are "flat" where the chains attach, (older Reese hitches) then you will either need new bars or in some cases you can buy an adapter from reese that gives you the "hook" you need for the cams to rest in. Bars aren't that expensive if you need to upgrade.

I'm sold on the Dual cam. Once set up (it does take more time and care than setting up a straight WDH) it's bulletproof. Pulling our 35' Overall trailer, even in very strong sidewind gusts (45+mph gusts), we don't even notice the wind. Very stable.

the reese dual cam setup is often sold as a combined WDH and sway control package, but in reality is two pieces. One is the reese WDH, complete with bars, shank, etc. The other is the Dual cam sway control setup, also sold as a stand alone unit, designed to make with a Reese WDH setup.

and you can have a dual cam setup with either a round bar or trunnion bar setup. My setup is with the 1200lb round bar setup.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, you can. Here's the link to where you can buy the dual cam part: etrailer. In the pictures you'll see the arms and what they have to look like. Notice that if they don't look correct, you can buy new bars (pictured at the bottom of the page) also.


----------



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

If you don't have the hooks (the ends of the bars are flat), you might be able to upgrade with the older style dual cam. I have heard from others that some flat bars require filing or grinding to make the "hook" attachments fit correctly.

Old style dual cam

Looks like the model for the 6-inch frame is on sale for about $200 until tomorrow.


----------



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

Check out this post and others that BarneyS made. Clicky


----------

